# Pet Crocs?



## Taipan Man (Jul 17, 2007)

I seen a baby freshy for sale on a online reptile site :shock:, and got to wondering.
Are we allowed to keep a croc as a pet under the standard reptile license?
Is there a special license to keep one?

If so is it just freshies, or are we allowed the salties as well?
What rules are there on the housing of these animals?
Are these classified the same as snakes, and we are allowed to keep them in rental properties?

The list just goes on and on.

Anyway if we are allowed to keep a pet croc, I'd love to have one from a hatchy up to around one or two years . Anyone out there know anything about this topic?


----------



## m.punja (Jul 17, 2007)

where r u from


----------



## da_donkey (Jul 17, 2007)

It depends what state you live in


----------



## waruikazi (Jul 17, 2007)

Depends on where you are as to what licence you need. In the NT you can have both of them on the normal rec keeping licences but can only keep them to 1m i think. Not sure about other states though.


----------



## Taipan Man (Jul 17, 2007)

Bathurst, NSW


----------



## m.punja (Jul 17, 2007)

In Vic we can have either on the advanced lic up to 2.5 meters, then we need another permit
Don't think you can have them in NSW


----------



## da_donkey (Jul 17, 2007)

Taipan Man said:


> Bathurst, NSW


 

Sorry mate no way no how


----------



## waruikazi (Jul 17, 2007)

da_donkey said:


> Sorry mate no way no how



Well you could start a zoo... or move :lol: but apart from that...


----------



## Miss B (Jul 17, 2007)

How about QLD? I don't want one, I'm just curious.


----------



## m.punja (Jul 17, 2007)

http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/showthread.php?t=59369
Sorry to rub it in


----------



## m.punja (Jul 17, 2007)

No to QLD as well


----------



## waruikazi (Jul 17, 2007)

That is mad punja!


----------



## theduclos (Jul 17, 2007)

a mate of mine has one in vic. he got it last november from nt. they send em down for 2 years then you send it back and get a new hatchie. after his initial outlay of $230 he just has to pay for frieght for his new one. it is so cool too. so small and still makes the croak sound.


----------



## Taipan Man (Jul 17, 2007)

m.punja said:


> In Vic we can have either on the advanced lic up to 2.5 meters, then we need another permit
> Don't think you can have them in NSW


Stupid legal system!
How come you can keep them in Vic, but not NSW.

I can just imagine the sign's on the gate...
"Don't worry about the dog, its the 3 meter croc in the pond you should worry about!!!"

I want one! I can't think of a better way to stop the hoodlums from jumping my back fence!


----------



## m.punja (Jul 17, 2007)

Yeah mine still croaks But mine is savage....not really but he does try and eat me
sometimes


----------



## waruikazi (Jul 17, 2007)

theduclos said:


> a mate of mine has one in vic. he got it last november from nt. they send em down for 2 years then you send it back and get a new hatchie. after his initial outlay of $230 he just has to pay for frieght for his new one. it is so cool too. so small and still makes the croak sound.



Your mate wouldn't send them back if he knew what happened to them :lol:


----------



## Taipan Man (Jul 17, 2007)

theduclos said:


> a mate of mine has one in vic. he got it last november from nt. they send em down for 2 years then you send it back and get a new hatchie. after his initial outlay of $230 he just has to pay for frieght for his new one. it is so cool too. so small and still makes the croak sound.


That is the exact situation that came to mind.


----------



## m.punja (Jul 17, 2007)

yeah, that makes me think of a funny story one time i had to break into my own house, which I had to do by climbing over the croc tank while the lid was being worked on. I was very concerned for my kids.....or any chance of having kids anyway


----------



## serenaphoenix (Jul 17, 2007)

sorry for my ignorance... but, what does happen to them?


----------



## waruikazi (Jul 17, 2007)

serenaphoenix said:


> sorry for my ignorance... but, what does happen to them?



As far as i know they go straight into the meat and skin trade.


----------



## serenaphoenix (Jul 17, 2007)

No way! 

I'm going to set up a little croc santuary, where unwanted crocs can come and live in my yard and i'll give them big cuddles everyday....

and then i'll end up like that crazy lady who was eaten by the dozen rabid wild dogs she "rescued".

Hmmm. I want a croc so badly - so much respect for an animal that magnificent...

but i would never support the trade for animal skin... and before i get yelled at - no i don't wear leather. and even if i did - cows are stupid.


----------



## waruikazi (Jul 17, 2007)

serenaphoenix said:


> cows are stupid.



LOL i love that reasoning

Yeah if i was going to keep a croc, which i probably will at one stage or another, i will set up something to keep it in until it is an adult and dies.


----------



## JasonL (Jul 17, 2007)

serenaphoenix said:


> sorry for my ignorance... but, what does happen to them?



Yeah, you can get your croc back in the shape of a hand bag or a pair of boots.


----------



## JasonL (Jul 17, 2007)

waruikazi said:


> LOL i love that reasoning
> 
> Yeah if i was going to keep a croc, which i probably will at one stage or another, i will set up something to keep it in until it is an adult and dies.



It will out live you so you better hurry up and get one soon.


----------



## m.punja (Jul 17, 2007)

Mine is mine. Not the croc parks. I have no obligations and wouldn't do that. My guy is getting to big for his enc at the moment and I wasn't trying to think of ways to get a bigger enc, now I know someone who keeps heaps of crocs and has a granny flat in the backyard set up for them so I am thinking of passing him on his way, but not until I got another on the way. When i do own my own property and got the money tho, I will defidently be setting myself up for full gorwn crocs. At least one saltie and two freshies


----------



## waruikazi (Jul 17, 2007)

JasonL said:


> It will out live you so you better hurry up and get one soon.



What is their lifespan? I thought it was aroud the 50-60 year mark? Or is it closer to 100?


----------



## serenaphoenix (Jul 17, 2007)

that's fantastic punja - and it's good that you have a plan for him that doesn't involve some stupid wh***'s new shoes. i'm not cut out for country living - but i'm insanely jealous nonetheless.


----------



## JasonL (Jul 17, 2007)

Well, like most reptiles, not much is known, but roughly it is similar to humans, but your already 22.


----------



## waruikazi (Jul 17, 2007)

JasonL said:


> Well, like most reptiles, not much is known, but roughly it is similar to humans, but your already 22.



Well when i'm on my death bed i'll let my 5m saltie go in the city and have a heart attack laughing at the mahem I have caused . I will definately still get one or two one day.


----------



## oxyranus (Jul 17, 2007)

on average 50 years ive heard so 50-60 sounds right.


----------



## m.punja (Jul 17, 2007)

Sweet. I'm only 21 so I might see mine out. The question is, do I really want to? He's part of the family now and selling him would be hard enough. Imagine if he died :cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:


----------



## waruikazi (Jul 17, 2007)

oxyranus said:


> on average 50 years ive heard so 50-60 sounds right.



Sounds about right in the wild but alot of the wild life expectancies give an average and doesn't count the outlieing really old fellas, and in captivity i would expect a bit longer. Didn't Eric just die at 60?


----------



## JasonL (Jul 17, 2007)

yeah, not really from natural causes though


----------



## dansfish4tea (Jul 17, 2007)

my two cents

I reckon they live as long as turtles
100+
but i dont really know so dnt quote me


----------



## JasonL (Jul 17, 2007)

There are a few people who think they could live as long as 100 years, and a few individuals probably do as with humans, but on avarage it would probably be less.


----------



## MoreliaMatt (Jul 17, 2007)

i believe average is about 60 - 70..... 

and to answer the questions on page 1, you can only keep crocks in VIC, SA and NT


----------



## MoreliaMatt (Jul 17, 2007)

Woohoo! i was right! lol



> It is clear that stories of crocodiles living hundreds of years are simply untrue, yet there is reasonable evidence that medium to large species are capable of attaining at least 60 to 70 years when disease, starvation and predation have been avoided.



From: Crocodilian Biology Database


----------



## tooben (Jul 17, 2007)

not in nsw mate sucks hey.


----------



## JasonL (Jul 17, 2007)

you can get them in NSW on a exhibitors Lic. So if you really want one, they are obtainable


----------



## herpheaven (Jul 17, 2007)

In Vic there is no restriction on size, the DPI and Animal Welfare have restrictions on the size of the enclosure, that will stop most people having them in their backyard. Apart from that you can keep any croc to any size.


----------



## m.punja (Jul 18, 2007)

once they reach 2.5 you have to have them come out and see that you have a suitable size enclosure to keep them further. They then grant you a permit (in Vic)


----------



## ldheav (Jul 18, 2007)

who are the best guys to talk to about getting one in vic 

ive heard from different herpers that they don't travel well , perhaps thats just a myth


----------



## chickenman (Jul 18, 2007)

just out of intrest, what steps do u have 2 go through to set up a zoo


----------



## chickenman (Jul 18, 2007)

just out of intrest does any on know what steps you have 2 go through to set up a zoo?


----------



## Scleropages (Jul 18, 2007)

serenaphoenix said:


> and before i get yelled at - no i don't wear leather. and even if i did - cows are stupid.


 
hahahahahah

HEY! , my X was a cow:shock:


----------



## herpheaven (Jul 18, 2007)

But how does DSE know it is 2.5m....there is no where to record size in the returns...hence no regs stating this....the simple fact is they inspect when they think they need to and if your enclosure is inappropriate then you get notice to fix it. Same goes with any animal on your permit!


----------



## moosenoose (Jul 18, 2007)

Finally Vic is good for something!!!! YAY!!!! Buy yourself a rough scaled python and get over it


----------



## m.punja (Jul 20, 2007)

I promis it's a rule. I'm sure if DSE rocked up and the croc was over 2.5 without you informing them you'd be getting a hell of a slap on the wrist (or a serious talking to:lol even if it was in an appropriate sized enc. I know it's bogus but it's there.  Moose, are you saying we can buy RSP's now?


----------



## m.punja (Jul 20, 2007)

ldheav said:


> who are the best guys to talk to about getting one in vic
> 
> ive heard from different herpers that they don't travel well , perhaps thats just a myth


 
If you PM me your email and are interested I can pass on some contacts. Apparenlty they are a pest to get feeding as a juvi, mine was never a pest but when I got him he was nearly a meter already. They are forever coming up in the trading post. This weeks and last weeks had a freshie for sale $500 but it was at the 2.5 mark I think. Something along them sizes, so you'd need a trailer :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 26, 2007)

his a pic my freshwater crocodile


----------



## dragon lady (Dec 28, 2007)

I dont think i will tell my partner that .... ide be inundated with them!


----------



## python blue (Dec 28, 2007)

so how do you get an exhibitors lic in nsw.


----------



## [email protected]$ (Dec 28, 2007)

I thought u were allowed crocs in qld


----------



## herpheaven (Dec 28, 2007)

you can in QLD if you have a demonstrators permit, but they need to know heaps about you and your ability to keep them. The DSE here in Vic only require that they are kept in good conditions, not only do I have three....one "very large" but several people I know have them over 3m in length....no special permit, several DSE visits. It is a keeping guidline from the Department of Primary Industries, not DSE.


----------



## mrmikk (Dec 28, 2007)

I have thrown my two cents worth in on the croc keeping saga in other threads, but I am interested in a couple of things;

1) Why do you keep crocs, what is your motivation? (Punja you can comment if you like, you are obviously into keeping crocs)
2) Do any of you have any adult crocs and if you do, I would love to see pics of your enclosures. Why? Because I don't think you can keep an adult croc properly in a subuarban quarter acre backyard.


----------



## herpheaven (Dec 30, 2007)

Why not?...this is a question that can be asked about many herps that are kept....people like them, they are a challange.

If you are unsure of setups for adults, check out wildlife parks, that is typically what people do....it just takes a bit of money.


----------



## mckellar007 (Feb 19, 2008)

the best place to get them from is just freight them down from crocodylus in darwin, ive got 2 freshies and a saltie coming down next thursday! SOOO excited whats this about a permit for crocs over 2.5 in vic? 

also idheav, in vic you can get them from the trading post, i know this because i got a salty through there a couple of years back, had to sell him cos i didnt have the time for him though, can be very time consuming aniamls


----------



## Paliadon (Feb 19, 2008)

I used to have one in the NT when I was there. You basically grow it for the farms. I you live outside the residential zone, you can keep them up to four meters. Mine got up to 97 cms before we had to leave the NT. Great to watch him, very strong even at a small size.


----------



## mckellar007 (Feb 19, 2008)

yeah mine got to 1.2 metres then mum made me sell him cos she thought he was getting to big, but yeah they are really strong. and can get very agressive at feeding time


----------



## m.punja (Feb 19, 2008)

I think maybe the 2.5 meter rule must be something I miss read as herpheaven has had more dealings with big crocs then I have. (don't take that as an attack herpheaven, my croc is only a meter)

being that i live in country vic setting up for a big croc is very possible. Biggest expence is setting up. I'd build an appropriate sized she with two large roller doors. Two fenced off area's out either roller door. Large heat pond/pool inside (heated the same way as a pool I recon) and as many fly screened windows as possible, high up too, so I can get as much natural sunlight as possible. On top of that during winter there would be spot lights and UV lights, both roller doors shut. During summer, no as much spotlight or UV light and roller doors open so he can go outside. Not sure how I'd go abut filtering the water though. Maybe a combination of plants and a pool filter? It would be very pricey but well worth it.

That an enough security and secrecy to keep people away


----------



## mckellar007 (Feb 19, 2008)

this friend of mine has a large indoor outdoor enclosure for her saltie thats about 1.8 or 1.9, heated pool indoor for winter and an outdoor area for summer, has a doggie door for the croc to go in and out as it pleases, really good set up, cost quiet a bit to build though, im planning on setting one similar up when my saltie gets a around a metre or so


----------



## Snakeaholic (Feb 20, 2008)

when i get older im soooooo moving to vic! i soooo want a croc cause they look so cute and it would be fun feedin them lol


----------



## m.punja (Feb 20, 2008)

it is snakeaholic just dont make the same mistake i made and teach the croc to jump or death roll


----------



## Snakeaholic (Feb 20, 2008)

lol


----------



## Danny (Mar 13, 2008)

does any one live in qld how knows what typ of lisence u have to have a croc please send me a pm
thank people


----------



## Frozenmouse (Mar 16, 2008)

m.punja said:


> it is snakeaholic just dont make the same mistake i made and teach the croc to jump or death roll


ha ha ha thats funny.


----------



## eipper (Mar 17, 2008)

Hi all,

I have an 10 yr old Freshie.

He is kept indoors here.

I have a demonstrator permit in qld and conduct shows, educational displays as well as courses.

The permit system for demonstrators in qld is extensive with references to your ability, show outlines, inspections on housing and competance etc.

They are difficult to keep properly, alot of work and very strong, they are easily stressed and can be dangerous to keep.

Cheers, 
Scott Eipper


----------



## snakehandler (Mar 19, 2008)

Speaking to DSE in VIC, there is a recomendation for crocs over 2m to be reviewed on a case by case basis, however this is conducted by the DPI animal welfare department and is to ensure that the enclosure size is appropriate and that the animal is secure, being well maintained and does not pose a danger to others. 

There is room to apply for them in NSW demonstrators permits, however again like QLD there are very strict regulations.


----------



## Frozenmouse (Mar 26, 2008)

snakehandler said:


> Speaking to DSE in VIC, there is a recomendation for crocs over 2m to be reviewed on a case by case basis, however this is conducted by the DPI animal welfare department and is to ensure that the enclosure size is appropriate and that the animal is secure, being well maintained and does not pose a danger to others.
> 
> There is room to apply for them in NSW demonstrators permits, however again like QLD there are very strict regulations.


very similar in the NT saltwater crocodiles over 60cm must have their enclosure inspected by a npws officer.
really tho if your enclosure is not up to scratch you should not have one anyway.


----------



## twodogs (Mar 26, 2008)

They can live from 70 to 100 years.
*Scientists *[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]can tell the age of a crocodile by looking at the bones in their scales. Just like a tree, crocodile bones have growth rings. By counting these rings, they know that male crocodiles can live up to 70-100 years old.
curtesy of:[/FONT]
http://ozmagic.homestead.com/australiancrocodilefacts.html


----------



## twodogs (Mar 26, 2008)

Danny said:


> does any one live in qld how knows what typ of lisence u have to have a croc please send me a pm
> thank people


I think you do better in VICTORIA


----------



## Beano05 (Mar 30, 2008)

In the NT if you want a croc for life. The rules here are: If you live in a rural area you can build an enclosure but it must be inspected by the authorities and be approved. Then all you need to do is buy the croc from crocadylus park (you will be saving it from slaughter) and thats it. Remember HIgh fences for places that can flood.


----------

